# The ULTIMATE Canon lens



## Don Haines (Jun 25, 2013)

The ULTIMATE! Canon lens. Called the Hyper Suprime-Cam, it’s a 870-megapixel ultra-wide-field camera that stands 3 meters (~10 feet) high and weighs in at 3 tons. The 870-megapixel images are captured by 116 individual CCD sensors placed together on a focal plane in a chamber that’s kept at -100° C.

On the front of the camera is an extremely large lens that was manufactured by Canon. It contains seven optical elements, with some of the lenses up to a meter in diameter.

You can read about it at:
http://petapixel.com/2013/06/24/this-870-megapixel-monster-camera-has-116-sensors-and-weighs-3-tons/


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow That's a big one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 25, 2013)

Click said:


> Wow That's a big one. Thanks for sharing.



And since I don't see a red ring, it isn't even an "L" series lens.....


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 25, 2013)

No IS? Pffff

Jim


----------



## emag (Jun 25, 2013)

My copy front focused. Sent it back, bought the Tamron version. Bit more CA and an absolute bitch to find filters for.


----------



## RGF (Jun 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> The ULTIMATE! Canon lens. Called the Hyper Suprime-Cam, it’s a 870-megapixel ultra-wide-field camera that stands 3 meters (~10 feet) high and weighs in at 3 tons. The 870-megapixel images are captured by 116 individual CCD sensors placed together on a focal plane in a chamber that’s kept at -100° C.
> 
> On the front of the camera is an extremely large lens that was manufactured by Canon. It contains seven optical elements, with some of the lenses up to a meter in diameter.
> 
> ...



what is the ultimate use? spy satellite?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2013)

emag said:


> My copy front focused.



Did you try AFMA?


----------



## distant.star (Jun 25, 2013)

.
Of course it won't be released until late 2015!!


----------



## tnargs (Jun 25, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> No IS? Pffff



Go on, shake it.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 25, 2013)

Your sig, "The best camera is the one in your hands," seems hilarious in this context. I mean, I tried to have that in my hands, but it just kept smashing them into a bloody pulp.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 25, 2013)

I would like to use this for BIF photography. I might need a bigger tripod and gimbal head though. ;D

From the link Don supplied....
"The lens actually isn’t the main “lens” of the camera. You see, the Hyper Suprime-Cam is actually the new camera unit of the Subaru Telescope, the 8.2-meter flagship telescope of the National Astronomical Observatory of Japan. The Canon-made “Wide Field Corrector,” as it’s called, is placed in front of the giant sensor in order to improve the image quality of the main telescope lens.

The focusing unit of the camera (below) was developed by Mitsubishi, and is extremely precise: the 3-ton camera can be focused with adjustments as small as 1-2 microns, which is about 1/100 the width of a human hair.The camera was installed in late 2011 and was turned on in early 2012. It’ll be pointed toward the heavens in order to help scientists determine the distribution of dark matter in the universe."
(via Subaru Telescope via Reddit)


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 25, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > No IS? Pffff
> ...


Seems to me dancing at such a venue would be inappropriate.

...But in all seriousness I have a pretty good idea of how well trying it would go for me.

Jim


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 25, 2013)

No wonder the 200-400 took so long - look at how they've been wasting their talents...


----------



## M.ST (Jun 25, 2013)

Fits perfect in my bag. I love cheap, small and lightweight lenses.


----------



## garyknrd (Jun 25, 2013)

Will the Wimberley II handle it?


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 25, 2013)

I might need to upgrade my tripod for that one! =P

I think they use 1TB drives for storage when taking pictures with it!!!!


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 25, 2013)

Extender compatible?


----------



## cid (Jun 25, 2013)

what about CPL? does Hoya or B&W make some in this diameter?


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 25, 2013)

I wonder which mount it uses.......

EF-vb maybe


----------



## firebreatherboy (Jun 25, 2013)

finally a lens made by canon with focusing mechanism made by mitsubishi, the owner of nikon.  what next?


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 25, 2013)

pfft.

It already comes with lens and sensor together, not even interchangeable lenses.

Sounds like a cheap crappy Point'n'Shoot to me.


----------



## lol (Jun 25, 2013)

Can you hand hold this?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 25, 2013)

It looks like it has no weather sealing... kind of a deal breaker to me... I'll wait to see what TDP iso12223 chart throws up before i add it to my kit.


----------



## Apop (Jun 25, 2013)

You can crop 20x and still left with just over a 2mp image!

The telescope is a nice 150000 mm


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 25, 2013)

Why isn't this one white? Surely it qualifies... doesn't it? Oh - wait, that's right... it's not even an L (I don't think there are any white lenses which are non-L). 

I hope it's a metal mount, cause I guess a plastic mount will stress & flex a bit when I attach it to my 350D and lift this lens to my eye and shoot some photos. 8)

Quick question - why does my battery die after just 2 photos... maybe this lens's AF motor really drains the power too quickly? 

PJ


----------



## Menace (Jun 25, 2013)

I think I'll order two - one of each camera body. The one on 1DIII will give me extra 1.3x reach! Grovy


----------



## funkboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Keeping dust off that sensor array must be a b*tch


----------



## CharlieB (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll pass, the fps are not as impressive as the 7D


----------



## lholmes549 (Jun 25, 2013)

Think I'll wait for version II...


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Now I need a new bag.


----------



## marceloshak (Jun 25, 2013)

This lens will be used to find Edward Snowden


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 25, 2013)

we're gonna need a bigger bag.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2013)

I would like to see the lens hood for this one.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm going to need a bigger tripod.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I wonder which mount it uses.......
> 
> EF-vb maybe



It's an EF-S for crop bodies


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 25, 2013)

This article is a hoax. It's actually the scope for the rebel ion cannon.


----------



## beckstoy (Jun 25, 2013)

...I wonder if that's the kit lens...


----------



## Trovador (Jun 25, 2013)

_...the Hyper Suprime-Cam, developed by Canon in 1972, marked the end of the company's pursuit of viable lens prototypes for colonoscopy purposes... _


----------



## P_R (Jun 25, 2013)

I guess it really is a Cannon.


----------



## jthomson (Jun 25, 2013)

The Canon-made “Wide Field Corrector,” as it’s called, is placed in front of the giant sensor in order to improve the image quality of the main telescope lens.


So it is really just the worlds largest extender.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm waiting for a refurb.


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 25, 2013)

But is it weather sealed? I notice it doesn't have a big red line on it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2013)

I can shoot sports for many different universities from the comfort of my living room.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jun 26, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > No IS? Pffff
> ...



like... can not wait to see DXOMark to test the lens... LOL


----------



## Menace (Jun 26, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



I don't think DXOMark will be impressed by it


----------



## mrmarks (Jun 26, 2013)

Did Canon also make a new lens cap for this?


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jun 26, 2013)

Will Reikan FoCal support it?

How's the weather sealing? Just mist, or can I let it get really rained on when I am shooting Japan from Oregon?


----------



## AJ (Jun 26, 2013)

Do you think I should buy this one? Or should I wait for the mark-2?


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2013)

dawgfanjeff said:


> Will Reikan FoCal support it?



If yes, at what distance do we have to do the test.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 26, 2013)

Click said:


> dawgfanjeff said:
> 
> 
> > Will Reikan FoCal support it?
> ...


The surface of the Moon should do, maybe the Chinese could plant a copy there if we ask nicely.

Jim


----------



## bqbqbqbq (Jun 26, 2013)

what is the minimum focus distance of this one? can you use it for macro?


----------



## funkboy (Jun 27, 2013)

What's the equivalent focal length & f/ number on a crop body?


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 27, 2013)

> "It’ll be pointed toward the heavens in order to help scientists determine the distribution of dark matter in the universe."



Damn! You got me.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 27, 2013)

Darkmatter said:


> > "It’ll be pointed toward the heavens in order to help scientists determine the distribution of dark matter in the universe."
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! You got me.



Imagine that Phd thesis: "After a nine-figure capital budget and half a million man-hours, we've concluded... That he's over there."


----------



## Menace (Jun 27, 2013)

bqbqbqbq said:


> what is the minimum focus distance of this one? can you use it for macro?



Minimum focus distance is 10cm. Attach bellows for macro shots


----------



## iaind (Jun 29, 2013)

At -100c it must be cool!

Or 173.15K


----------



## johnhenry (Jul 8, 2013)

It isn't actually a lens that can be used alone. It is a field corrector meaning it corrects distortion present in large telescopes so that images can be captured.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 8, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > No IS? Pffff
> ...



Now that is humour! ;D


----------

